# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  How do you buy gold and silver?

## fsk

Has anyone out there bought gold and silver online?

What dealers are reputable and offer the best price and privacy?

How can you be sure that your transaction isn't reported to the government?

How do you check to make sure you're actually getting gold and silver coins?  How do you know, for example, that someone isn't selling you silver-plated copper coins?

Where do you store your metal after purchase?

----------


## Original_Intent

www.kitco.com

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

Do some reading here: http://goldismoney.info/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=63

.

----------


## Bradley in DC

Lots of options.  Several dealers are supportive of Dr. Paul.  Google him and gold and you'll find some.

If you want electronic gold try goldmoney.com or egold.com

If you want a bank with gold denominated CDs, etc., try Everbank.com

With local places, you could go in person an buy anonymously too.

----------


## Pauliana

I'm not so sure about eGold after a few issues they are having with the gubmint.

http://redtape.msnbc.com/2007/05/feds_accuse_ego.html

For one, its not anonymous... for another, they are on the radar and I'd be paranoid.

----------


## angelatc

This is a bit off topic, but back in the day before eBay got so heavy handed, egold was a commonly accepted method of payment there.  I got curious about it, but before I figured out what it was all about, they banned it.

----------


## specsaregood

http://goldismoney.info/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=150

I've used and recommended www.apmex.com

They are really tough to beat, from what I have read.

And safety deposit boxes have downsides, depending on your level of paranoia.  Do some reading around and you may change your mind on whether to trust the bank with your gold/silver.

----------


## Spirit of '76

> I've used and recommended www.apmex.com
> 
> They are really tough to beat, from what I have read.


I like APMEX.

----------


## dsentell

I purchase bullion two or three times a year and always use and highly recommend www.apmex.com.

They are dependable and fast.  

I have a high level of paranoia and would never store anything of value in a bank safety deposit box.  I have a safe hidden at my home (of course that sometimes causes paranoia also!)

----------


## fsk

I certainly would not keep my gold and silver in a bank safe deposit box.  I wouldn't trust them.  The bank is probably obligated to report my deposit box's contents to the government.

I've been thinking of having a hidden safe in my home.  I've also been thinking of storing the metal with friends and relatives.

----------


## RonPaulGetsIt

Tulving.com,goldsilverbullion.com and coloradogold.com are all reputable and you can be sure you are getting the real thing.  If you are concerned about privacy I'd go w/ colorado gold, but I think they are all good about privacy. 

They each have have slighly better prices depending on quantity and what product.  The first 2 prefer a wire - coloradogold will take a check but you have to wait til it clears of course before he ships.

----------


## derdy

> I certainly would not keep my gold and silver in a bank safe deposit box.  I wouldn't trust them.  The bank is probably obligated to report my deposit box's contents to the government.
> 
> I've been thinking of having a hidden safe in my home.  I've also been thinking of storing the metal with friends and relatives.


Plus if they close the banks up to stop bank runs, there's no guarantee you'll ever get it out of the deposit box at all.

----------


## fluoridatedbrainsoup

I just go to coin shops and buy walking liberties, morgans, peace dollars and franklin halves. Totally anonymous, a bit over four bucks per half, 10-12 for the morgan and peace culls. If you do this over the course of several years, a little bullion here a little there, at the end of it you will have some serious weight on your hands. And each trip to and from the coin shop is pure enjoyment, because I'm exchanging PAPER for SILVER. 

yeah baby!

----------


## LibertyOfOne

I bought gold from www.pandaamerica.com. Didn't have any problems with them. I also would recommend the following. 

http://www.nwtmintbullion.com/
http://www.apmex.com/
http://www.ccsilver.com/

----------


## lucius

> I just go to coin shops and buy walking liberties, morgans, peace dollars and franklin halves. Totally anonymous, a bit over four bucks per half, 10-12 for the morgan and peace culls. If you do this over the course of several years, a little bullion here a little there, at the end of it you will have some serious weight on your hands. And each trip to and from the coin shop is pure enjoyment, because I'm exchanging PAPER for SILVER. 
> 
> yeah baby!


Yes, you do feel like a pirate on the way home. BTW, my wife lost $30K in cash out of a Chase safety deposit box--I wouldn't go that route.

----------


## bcmiller

What is the best type of Gold to buy if you want to turn it back into Fed notes later?  Or do you have to?  Can you spend the gold itself? 

I see a bunch of coins and then "gold shot" that is just a lump of gold.

----------


## LibertyOfOne

> What is the best type of Gold to buy if you want to turn it back into Fed notes later?  Or do you have to?  Can you spend the gold itself? 
> 
> I see a bunch of coins and then "gold shot" that is just a lump of gold.


Gold bullion would be your best bet. Don't buy collector coins that is for sure if you are looking for liquidity. You won't always get back what you paid for in that instance. Gold bullion coins or bars that don't have any added value above the spot metal price are the best bet.

Another bad thing about collector coins is that they could lose their added value if the economy takes a dump.

----------


## LibertyOfOne

> Yes, you do feel like a pirate on the way home. BTW, my wife lost $30K in cash out of a Chase safety deposit box--I wouldn't go that route.


If you don't mind me asking. How did they manage to get away with that?

----------


## Kregener

Certified Mint

Resource Consultants

I have..."experience" with both of these firms. 

And I second the recommendation to not keep anything you value in a bank safe deposit box. When the collapse happens and they padlock the bank doors, you will not be retrieving anything, and will most likely lose it.

----------


## LibertyOfOne

That is a good recommendation. One thing you have to make sure is that if you get a safe in your house make sure it is bolted to the floor/wall from the inside.

----------


## bcmiller

> Gold bullion would be your best bet. Don't buy collector coins that is for sure if you are looking for liquidity. You won't always get back what you paid for in that instance. Gold bullion coins or bars that don't have any added value above the spot metal price are the best bet.
> 
> Another bad thing about collector coins is that they could lose their added value if the economy takes a dump.


I am reading that forum now too, but 

Is the spot metal or melt value not enough?  I assume the eagle or krugs etc... have an added value as collectable coins as well but are they easier/harder to sell?

I do not know if I am interested in fast liquidity but I know if we can't easily convert the money my wife isn't going for this.  

It would be really reassuring to know my savings are not just a number on a screen.  This is a great topic.  Plus *when* Ron Paul is the president we will be ahead of the game.  

thanks

----------


## LibertyOfOne

The thing is that the bullion market is bigger than the collector market. They do have added value to some extant which is fine. The coins you mention are bullion coins and are traded frequently on the bullion market. What I am talking about are coins that you would pay way over 15% melt for. You know the collector types that are normally graded.

----------


## Marshall

What are spot/melt values?

----------


## lucius

> If you don't mind me asking. How did they manage to get away with that?


It was her word against the banks; she raised hell all the way up to the top: very foolish for her, she did not know any better, just came from PROC, switched $1's for $100's in sealed envelopes. Don't think that you are the only one who can get into that box.

I understand that there is spooky patriot act legislation teed-up in place, something about during a state of emergency; you can only remove paper items from a safety deposit box in the presence of homeland security agent

----------


## LibertyOfOne

> What are spot/melt values?


It is the value that the market determines an ounce of gold/silver/etc... sells/trades for.

----------


## LibertyOfOne

> It was her word against the banks; she raised hell all the way up to the top: very foolish for her, she did not know any better, just came from PROC, switched $1's for $100's in sealed envelopes. Don't think that you are the only one who can get into that box.
> 
> I understand that there is spooky patriot act legislation teed-up in place, something about during a state of emergency; you can only remove paper items from a safety deposit box in the presence of homeland security agent


That is terrible.

----------


## fluoridatedbrainsoup

Here is my best piece of silver: 

Just wanted to share..

----------


## theseus51

I have an unrelated question for you gold experts.  Like in the late 70s, gold was about $800 an ounce, and inflation was really high.  I was just a kid, but what did Reagan do (or what happened) that caused inflation to settle down and cause gold to back down to like $300-400?  I know there's a lot of info online, but I just want cliff notes. =)

----------


## Bradley in DC

This online bank offers gold demoninated CDs which is cool.  I have one there.  Others in FDIC-backed foreign currency CDs.

----------


## lucius

> That is terrible.


Yea, it was a great big welcome to America for her...this was in Manhatten as well, not some loco field branch.

PS: I have had good experience with www.pandaamerica.com as well.

----------


## ChristopherJ

> I just go to coin shops and buy walking liberties, morgans, peace dollars and franklin halves. Totally anonymous, a bit over four bucks per half, 10-12 for the morgan and peace culls. If you do this over the course of several years, a little bullion here a little there, at the end of it you will have some serious weight on your hands. And each trip to and from the coin shop is pure enjoyment, because I'm exchanging PAPER for SILVER.


I second this - I go to the coin shop and buy a little almost every paycheck. Something about walking out of the store with coins in hand makes me happy

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

> I am reading that forum now too, but 
> 
> Is the spot metal or melt value not enough?  I assume the eagle or krugs etc... have an added value as collectable coins as well but are they easier/harder to sell?
> 
> I do not know if I am interested in fast liquidity but I know if we can't easily convert the money my wife isn't going for this.  
> 
> It would be really reassuring to know my savings are not just a number on a screen.  This is a great topic.  Plus *when* Ron Paul is the president we will be ahead of the game.  
> 
> thanks


Krugerrands are your best bet if you are looking to pay the lowest premiums for gold bullion. I also like Gold Maples because they are .9999 fine gold. 

For liquidity, it is good to have widely recognized coins like the ones above, but don't worry too much...gold is always liquid.

----------


## lucius

> Krugerrands are your best bet if you are looking to pay the lowest premiums for gold bullion. I also like Gold Maples because they are .9999 fine gold. 
> 
> For liquidity, it is good to have widely recognized coins like the ones above, but don't worry too much...gold is always liquid.


QFT

----------


## brandon

> That is a good recommendation. One thing you have to make sure is that if you get a safe in your house make sure it is bolted to the floor/wall from the inside.


About 5 years ago I had a safe bolted to my floorboards from the inside. I was a marijuana dealer back then (dont worry, i gave that up a while ago and went to engineering school instead). Someone ripped the safe out of the floorboards and took the whole thing, i lost about 15K.

Of course i had a much higher risk level then most people because of my profession, but still, safes aren't always safe.

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

> About 5 years ago I had a safe bolted to my floorboards from the inside. I was a marijuana dealer back then (dont worry, i gave that up a while ago and went to engineering school instead). Someone ripped the safe out of the floorboards and took the whole thing, i lost about 15K.
> 
> Of course i had a much higher risk level then most people because of my profession, but still, safes aren't always safe.


next time set it in concrete

----------


## derdy

Good website

http://the-moneychanger.com/entry.phtml

----------


## jonahtrainer

> Has anyone out there bought gold and silver online?
> 
> What dealers are reputable and offer the best price and privacy?
> 
> How can you be sure that your transaction isn't reported to the government?
> 
> How do you check to make sure you're actually getting gold and silver coins?  How do you know, for example, that someone isn't selling you silver-plated copper coins?
> 
> Where do you store your metal after purchase?


For physical bullion I use *Apmex* and for digital gold I use *GoldMoney*.  I have found both to be exceptional.

----------


## fsk

> BTW, my wife lost $30K in cash out of a Chase safety deposit box--I wouldn't go that route.


What were the details?  How did she lose it?  The bank confiscated it?  It disappeared and the bank denied responsibility?

They just switched her $100s for $1s?  Why was she storing paper money in a safe deposit box?

Anyway, apmex seemed to be the most common recommendation.

There still are two questions I have.

First, can you trust their privacy?  I.e., if you pay by check, do they report it to the government?  Only if over $10k?  Always?

Second, where do you store the metal after purchase?  The consensus is that bank safe deposit boxes are for dumbasses.  A floor safe is risky, because someone can crack/steal the safe.  IMHO, you're only safe if nobody knows you're storing gold and silver there.  However, if you buy online, people may figure out you have gold or silver.

Coin dealers aren't an option near where I live.  State sales tax laws make that difficult.

----------


## lucius

> ...It disappeared and the bank denied responsibility...


That is the humane way of putting it...

In her devious Chinese mind, she sealed packets of $100's in envelopes, when she went to remove them, they were now packets of $1's in the same sealed envelopes--very foolish of her, but welcome to America...

----------


## fsk

If she has a "devious Chinese mind", then WTF was she doing trusting a bank?

Why did she have so much cash anyway?  Why not deposit it or keep it under your mattress?

If it's legal cash, then just deposit it.

If it's money that needs to be laundered, there are many creative ways to do that.

----------


## lucius

> If she has a "devious Chinese mind", then WTF was she doing trusting a bank?
> 
> Why did she have so much cash anyway?  Why not deposit it or keep it under your mattress?
> 
> If it's legal cash, then just deposit it.
> 
> If it's money that needs to be laundered, there are many creative ways to do that.


She just immigrated from the PROC, it was all legal and she made a very wrong choice...in China, the bank president would have been executed...OK to steal from the peons, but not the higher level people such as her...

----------


## Original_Intent

> I have an unrelated question for you gold experts.  Like in the late 70s, gold was about $800 an ounce, and inflation was really high.  I was just a kid, but what did Reagan do (or what happened) that caused inflation to settle down and cause gold to back down to like $300-400?  I know there's a lot of info online, but I just want cliff notes. =)


I am not going to research it, but it seems like a lot of central banks dumped gold to keep the price down.

----------


## fsk

Central banks have been selling/leasing their gold and silver to keep the price down.

I never understand why people complain about this.  If you believe this to be true, buy all the gold and silver you can!

Look at it this way: Until 1971, central banks were able to keep the price of gold at only $35/ounce by selling off their gold.  In the present, central banks sell off just enough gold to discredit gold as an investment, making sure the returns are below that of the stock market.

All that gold was stolen from the American people in 1933.  At some point, it will be used up, and the true market price of gold will be realized.

Some people say that gold actually is a better investment than the stock market, if you look at "stock market" divided by "price of gold", and take into account the massive central bank gold sales.

----------


## richard1984

I just want to say _thank you_ for this thread.  I've been curious about this for a while now, but I haven't had the chance/time to really research it.  This is exactly why forums are so cool.  

Anyway, I'm still in college, but as soon as I graduate and start making an income I want to invest in precious metals.  I've never been a gambling man, so this is right up my alley.  

Thank God for Ron Paul.  I'm finally learning truly useful and important things (things they sure don't teach you in school).

----------


## Bradley in DC

> I have an unrelated question for you gold experts.  Like in the late 70s, gold was about $800 an ounce, and inflation was really high.  I was just a kid, but what did Reagan do (or what happened) that caused inflation to settle down and cause gold to back down to like $300-400?  I know there's a lot of info online, but I just want cliff notes. =)


Fed chief Volker cut the money supply growth from double digits to negative one percent.  Inflation is always and everywhere a monetary phenomenon.

----------


## lisajames96

We just bought some silver from libertydollar.org. And we have started talks with a broker from investmentrarities.com. 
If you would have asked me 5 months ago if I would be doing this I would laugh at the thought of trading my hard earned "dollars" in for metal. But since then I have had the blinders moved from my eyes and haven't regretted it. Wherever we buy from, we make sure that a 1099 form will never come into play from the transaction.
-lisa

----------


## fsk

Personally, I don't like Liberty Dollars.  Why pay $20 for $13 of silver?  I think you're better off going with generic 1 ounce silver coins, which other people call "junk silver".

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

> Personally, I don't like Liberty Dollars.  Why pay $20 for $13 of silver?  I think you're better off going with generic 1 ounce silver coins, which other people call "junk silver".


I wouldn't buy Liberty Dollars personally either, unless there was an establishment nearby that accepted them for face value.  Junk silver is the term widely used for pre-1965 U.S. coins that are composed of 90% silver. About half of my silver portfolio is made up of these.

----------


## fsk

I thought that generic 1 ounce silver coins were also considered junk?

I never understood why pre-1965 US coins trade at a discount to their metal value.  Is that because it's illegal to melt them down?  Why doesn't someone melt them and re-cast them as pure 1 ounce silver coins.

I prefer the simplest form: pure 1 ounce coins.  On the other hand, I haven't made any purchases yet.

----------


## derdy

I like buying my junk silver and bullion from my local coin dealer. to find a coin dealer near you go to local.google.com and your search would look like this:

coin dealers near saint peters, mo

Just substitute your city/state where mine is.

Another thing that's helpful to know is that $1 face value of junk (90%) silver quarters, pre-1965, has the same amount of silver in it as does $1 face value of junk (90%) silver dimes and same with half-dollars.

Also, when you go to your dealer, find out how much silver he assumes is in every $1 face value of junk silver. When minted there's .723 ounces per $1 face value. However, given wear, this number is reduced. My dealer assumes .720 ounces per $1 face, which is pretty good from what I could gather through researching coin dealers online. (someone point me to one that assumes .723 if you know of one, please)

He also charges spot for junk silver and spot + $0.20 for bullion bars and coins.
I always ask what spot is when he calls in to check so I can keep track of my investment.

And since we're talking about investments, check out this guys commentary:
http://www.dailypfennig.com/
this is the company he works for:
https://www.everbank.com/

If I had more money to invest rather than pay off debt, I'd have a CD from Everbank.

----------


## derdy

> I thought that generic 1 ounce silver coins were also considered junk?
> 
> I never understood why pre-1965 US coins trade at a discount to their metal value.  Is that because it's illegal to melt them down?  Why doesn't someone melt them and re-cast them as pure 1 ounce silver coins.
> 
> I prefer the simplest form: pure 1 ounce coins.  On the other hand, I haven't made any purchases yet.


Check out this link:
http://www.cmi-gold-silver.com/90circulated.html

and look on the right-hand side for more links as well. The junk, from what I can gather, are coins that were put into circulation.

----------


## sickmint79

i have bought all mine from apmex, bulliondirect and ebay.

----------


## Spirit of '76

> I thought that generic 1 ounce silver coins were also considered junk?


Nope.  Those are bullion "rounds".

----------


## ChristopherJ

> I thought that generic 1 ounce silver coins were also considered junk?
> 
> I never understood why pre-1965 US coins trade at a discount to their metal value.  Is that because it's illegal to melt them down?  Why doesn't someone melt them and re-cast them as pure 1 ounce silver coins.
> 
> I prefer the simplest form: pure 1 ounce coins.  On the other hand, I haven't made any purchases yet.


Pre 1965 coins are only 90% silver.

If you prefer buying 1oz (.999 pure) silver eagles there is usually a premium on the price because a.) The weight and purity are gauranteed by the us gov't & b.) they have numismatic value.

My coin dealer charges $2.50 over spot for silver eagles.

----------


## lucius

> ...Also, when you go to your dealer, find out how much silver he assumes is in every $1 face value of junk silver. When minted there's .723 ounces per $1 face value. However, given wear, this number is reduced. My dealer assumes .720 ounces per $1 face, which is pretty good from what I could gather through researching coin dealers online. (someone point me to one that assumes .723 if you know of one, please)
> 
> He also charges spot for junk silver and spot + $0.20 for bullion bars and coins.
> I always ask what spot is when he calls in to check so I can keep track of my investment....


Because of this, my dealer generally sells at discount, $0.50 under spot for junk (90% silver).

----------


## fsk

Is that the reason the "junk silver" is at a discount?  The coins are worn from circulating and you don't get the full amount of silver?

I'm not willing to pay $2.50/ounce for "guaranteed by US government".  I trust a private mint as much as I'd trust the government.

If you're buying silver and gold for a SHTF scenario, "guaranteed by the US government" won't count for anything then.

Has anyone out there tried specific gravity tests and chemical tests to verify the authenticity of their metal?

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

> If you're buying silver and gold for a SHTF scenario, "guaranteed by the US government" won't count for anything then.


I disagree.  90% silver u.s. coins are easily recognizable and would probably be the last thing to be counterfeited.

----------


## lucius

> Is that the reason the "junk silver" is at a discount?  The coins are worn from circulating and you don't get the full amount of silver?
> 
> I'm not willing to pay $2.50/ounce for "guaranteed by US government".  I trust a private mint as much as I'd trust the government.
> 
> If you're buying silver and gold for a SHTF scenario, "guaranteed by the US government" won't count for anything then.
> 
> Has anyone out there tried specific gravity tests and chemical tests to verify the authenticity of their metal?


IMO, stick with the Franklin's & Kennedy's halves over the Walker's, which are usually more beat-up, slick, no assay needed for all, once was coin of the realm—get a Red Book. The weight differential through wear is miniscule. I have heard of problems with bars of bullion being ‘drilled-out’ etc...

----------


## Spirit of '76

> I have heard of problems with bars of bullion being drilled-out etc...


My understanding is that is mostly a problem with 100 oz. bars.  The 1 oz. - 10 oz. bars aren't as susceptible to this.

I like 1 oz. bars from reputable mints like Engelhard, myself.

----------


## lisajames96

> Personally, I don't like Liberty Dollars.  Why pay $20 for $13 of silver?  I think you're better off *going with generic 1 ounce silver coins*, which other people call "junk silver".


Thanks, we will actually be doing that soon. There are a few shops around us that do take them now though, even though they know they can't deposit them in the bank. Hopefully RP can change that.

----------


## fsk

> I have heard of problems with bars of bullion being drilled-out etc...


Really?  Do you have a source?  I was thinking of buying 100 oz silver bars, because they're the cheapest per ounce.  Is it safe if I go with a reputable online dealer, like Apmex?

Do people do specific gravity tests or chemical tests on their metal coins?

----------


## lucius

> Really?  Do you have a source?  I was thinking of buying 100 oz silver bars, because they're the cheapest per ounce.  Is it safe if I go with a reputable online dealer, like Apmex?
> 
> Do people do specific gravity tests or chemical tests on their metal coins?


google: drilled-out bullion

----------


## derdy

I thought this site was pretty cool. It tells you the current mealt value of coins

http://www.coinflation.com/

----------


## aravoth

Bringing this back up becuase I have a question. 

Is it better to buy something like 1oz. round American Eagles? It seems they would be more safe. People recognize them, and they are back up by the government. Thoughts?

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> This is a bit off topic, but back in the day before eBay got so heavy handed, egold was a commonly accepted method of payment there.  I got curious about it, but before I figured out what it was all about, they banned it.


They're heavy handed because of a lack of competition... they can be $#@!s all they want and who is the alternative? ebay...who?

paypal..who? They will freeze your paypal account even if your balance fluctuates too fast, it's retarded. I don't use either service! I don't like having to wait 6 months for a check in the mail

----------


## gilliganscorner

This is a great thread - and a topic that I have researched very well.

If you are looking to invest in precious metals to trade the market - and physical possession is not required - then this post is not for you.  There are many places to do that.  Kitco offers pooling accounts  that offers you precisely that.  Ask them about government reporting - you might like the answer, but like everything else, difficult to prove.   However, in a market meltdown or your gold being seized by government or banking agents - for whatever reason - I call that YOYO - Your On Your Own.

There are generally two types of people that take physical gold in possession - jewelers or what are termed "gloom-and-doomers" (i.e. people who understand how the Fed works, fiat currency, the monetary system, fractional reserve banking, etc) - in other words, I have a sneaking suspicion that is most of us, because of our exposure to Ron Paul.  My education with the fiat money scam goes back about 6 or 7 years ago.

The whole point of taking physical possession of precious metals is precisely that - physical possession.  Why entrust it to a safety box, where it is out of your site?  Do you really know what is going on in that bank safe?  Hmmm?  A little hanky panky with the bank employees? Low level employees with high levels of curiosity - and keys? Government regulations (existing or future) allows your box to be opened without your knowledge and/or consent?

You could store it with friends to minimize your risk of theft - but they better be damned good friends.  If the monetary system collapses (either quickly or slowly) or your friend's financial picture changes with or without your knowledge, are you prepared for that?  How sure are you that you would get your investment back?

If you have a basement, you could always crack open the floor, dig out a hole, put a safe in there with the door facing upward, and re-concrete it on the sides so it stays put, and put a false floor on top of it, cover it with a rug or boxes.  That would be a weekend project most of us could handle - don't get anyone else to do it - otherwise you have an outsider knowing you have a safe in the basement.  If you don't have a basement, you could always buy a really heavy safe, like the one in my basement:



Yeah, right 

For most of us, owning gold is a personal thing.  Keep it personal.  Canada just implement rules for it's RRSP program - similar to American 401K plans.  Canadian RRSPs are now allowed to keep physical bullion in them - provided you can find a custodian for the gold (you can't hold it) who will report to the government it is really there ... and guess what?  The government knows you have it.  Comfortable with that? 

In the interest of brevity:

Best dealer: CMI Gold and Silver , located in Phoenix.  Talk to  Bill Haynes, the owner - he has been at this for 30+ years.   Understands the Fed, fiat, and if he likes you, he might send you a copy of  "The Case against the Fed" by Murray Rothbard.  *He is also, of course, a HUGE Ron Paul fan!*  Bill also runs an active  blog.

Privacy concerns?  From CMIGS policy:




> CMIGS strives to ensure client confidentiality. We do not sell or share our customers' names, and *we do not computerize transactions*. Not putting transactions on a computer protects our clients from record theft. It also makes it difficult for someone to come in and demand to see who has bought precious metals from CMIGS.
> 
> Furthermore, CMIGS does not even put clients' names on invoices, thereby providing even more investment privacy. This became policy in the mid-1970s as CMIGS pioneered the bullion precious metals industry in Phoenix. One day a detective from the Phoenix Police Department's Burglary Division visited our offices.
> 
> The detective asked, "Do you know what a nightmare you're going to create for the Police Department - and your clients - if copies of your invoices fall into the wrong hands?" *Because of that policeman's visit, CMIGS quit putting clients' names on invoices and started writing their names and addresses on 5" X 8" cards that are stapled to the invoices. After clients receive their gold or silver, the cards are detached and destroyed.*


Bill recommends Perth Mint Gold Coins as the best gold investment.  Read the previous link to understand why.  I don't know if I agree with Bill 100%, depending on your situation.  They are stunningly beautiful coins, if you are into that type of thing, but here is the problem.  Selling them and capturing the premium over the spot value of the bullion content.  For most of us, that means selling and shipping them on eBay.  Comfortable with that?   In a market collapse, I think you might have bigger worries.  If you just want basic bullion to trade with, Kruggerands might be your best bet.

I have to run, but I might be back later to update this post.

----------

